# 80 Carolinian questions



## Kira Lynn (Nov 2, 2016)

So tomorrow morning I am taking the Carolinian from Wilson NC to Trenton NJ. This is the first time I'll ever be riding on a train. Got a few questions.

1. I have a carry on and a personal bag. Do I have to have a tag for my bag? If so, where can I get one?

2. I'm in coach. Can't afford to upgrade. So I'm curious as to some little things. I read somewhere that there's wifi? True or false? Lol and there's outlets at every seat?

3. How early should I arrive before departure? I have to pick up my ticket there. I was thinking at least 30 mins?

4. What should I expect? And what do you suggest I bring to pass the time?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

I've never tagged my personal carry-ons, like backpacks or purses, but they do suggest you do that. If Wilson is staffed, which it sounds like it is since you're picking up your ticket there, they may have luggage tags available.

Since you're picking up your tickets and not checking a bag, 30 mins should be plenty of time. it all depends on how busy they are.

What should you expect? Comfortable seats, ability to get up and walk around,...

Pass the time? Watch out the window.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kira Lynn said:


> So tomorrow morning I am taking the Carolinian from Wilson NC to Trenton NJ. This is the first time I'll ever be riding on a train. Got a few questions.
> 
> 1. I have a carry on and a personal bag. Do I have to have a tag for my bag? If so, where can I get one?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, tags should be on every bag, and they should be available for free if you are departing from a staffed station.2. There is wifi on the eastern trains and select trains in the west, and there is an outlet for each seat.

3. Since you need to pick up your ticket, I would aim to be at the station an hour early, and the same place you get your ticket should have the tag for your baggage, just ask.

4. Most people bring a book, but few ever read during daylight, as the scenery usually entrances most people, and other people tend to be more open to conversation on a train than elsewhere.

Hope these responses have helped you and have a great trip!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 2, 2016)

When I travel alone, I often listen to audiobooks (that I have uploaded onto my phone). I love looking out the window. The route you are taking is not the most scenic there is, but you will see some fall colors and many other interesting sights that you would not see from an interstate for from an airplane.

I tag my backpack, but I do not tag my purse (which is a crossbody and stays on me at all times).

I hope you find train travel relaxing and I hope you enjoy your adventure.


----------



## pvd (Nov 2, 2016)

I believe Wilson has a Quick Trak machine (atm/vending machine for tickets) which is another option for retrieving tickets


----------



## Kira Lynn (Nov 2, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I've never tagged my personal carry-ons, like backpacks or purses, but they do suggest you do that. If Wilson is staffed, which it sounds like it is since you're picking up your ticket there, they may have luggage tags available.
> 
> Since you're picking up your tickets and not checking a bag, 30 mins should be plenty of time. it all depends on how busy they are.
> 
> ...


Can you bring your own food on board? That's something I forgot to ask haha


----------



## Klynn (Nov 2, 2016)

1. Can you bring your own food, like chips and candy, on board? I'm assuming as long as its sealed it's ok?

2. Smoke breaks. I'm taking the train from Wilson NC to NY. Anyone have any idea about smoke stops?

3. Can anyone give me a run down as to what to do when I arrive at the station? I have no idea what I'm doing. I have to get my ticket there. I just like to know what I'm going to expect before I go into a new adventure


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kira Lynn said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I've never tagged my personal carry-ons, like backpacks or purses, but they do suggest you do that. If Wilson is staffed, which it sounds like it is since you're picking up your ticket there, they may have luggage tags available.
> ...


Yes you can, though personal alcohol is not allowed in the public areas, and the Carolinian has no private areas, so the only alcohol allowed is that sold onboard.


----------



## PVD (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm not sure on the smoke stops, the crew will advise, but a guess would be Richmond and Washington. Always stay near the train, watch the crew and listen for announcements. Food is fine, no alcohol, avoid anything that is messy or has an odor that might bother people around you. Assuming you did not make your reservation with an e-ticket which you could print out and bring with you, you show up and get your ticket from the machine or the ticket counter. Listen for the boarding announcement/follow the signs. That's it. Relax and enjoy. Carolinian has wi-fi, but not for streaming movies or tv, if that's your thing bring some along.

When you travel, let us know how it worked out, and if we got stuff right. we are not Amtrak here, but most of us enjoy train travel and like to assist others, the best way is to make sure we hear back so we know our advice is current.


----------

